# Donaldson Center Cutout



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

I am headed out first thing in the morning to do a removal. Split level house, bees are on the extention ladder side of the house, of course! They are about 12 feet up. Sorry about the cell phone pic, forgot my camera. 

I think the bees are right behind the beard. I see caulking along the verticle chimney/siding seam.... as if the homeower thought he could keep them out. Bees are using an opening at the top right(top of the seam I was refering to) to access the hive. 

Plan: The vinyl siding is over some asbestos looking siding. Rip it all off and get them bees! Update tomorrow night.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

This one sounds interesting. Sure hope they aren't in the brickwork.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Well we had a lil mishap today. My helper took a few stings right as we were finishing up. Minutes later he started a Anaphylaxic Reaction. His face turned beet red, swelling all over, burning skin, and hives in his mouth. As we pulled into the ER he couldnt breathe. They gave him adrenalin, and steroids. Everything is OK now. He is a neighbor, and a 2 year Beek. We have worked together in the past and I have seen him take several stings, never had a problem. Be careful out there! This could happen to any of you. It is the nature of Anaphylaxis. 

Also had 1 other minor mishap. I dropped the camera from about 12 feet in the air. Only got a couple pics. I will post them after DINNER! Its chow time.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Glad to hear your helper/neighbor is OK. Thank goodness you were with him to get him to the ER in time!! Hope you both keep an EPI Pen handy. I do, just in case. Sorry to hear about the camera as well. Looking forward to the pics you did get though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have carried an epi pen for years. We also advise all bee keepers in the clubs to carry a pair.
This isn't the firsty time I have heard of a vetran bee keeper going into shock.

New cameras can be bought most any day of the week a life can't.
I use a strap for binocs so the camera hangs around my neck, or Kares

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm glad everything turned out ok in the end. Were the bees where you though they were?

Carrying an epi pen is a good suggestion, but I would probably never use one. I received an instructional video with my first epi pen that showed how these things can jet propel the needle through army fatigues! I have a phobia of needles anyhow. If I were dying I'm not sure I could use one on myself. I think I'll continue to wear a veil, long sleeves and gloves.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

TxMex... I also wear long sleeves, veil and elbow length gloves. Got nailed a total of 4 times in boxing a swarm a few days ago! Trust me... if you're face starts to swell up and your tongue starts to cut off your air supply, your mind will be saying, "Why didn't I listen to these folks! What I'd give right now to jab my leg with an Epi Pen!!!" A reaction can be had at any time, by any number of stings, just one or 10. One never knows when/if it will happen. The Epi pen is just insurance, just in case. It's not meant to be a substitute for prevention. I'm going to have to remember to get a fresh one as mine is a few years old already, but I still bring it with me. If I have a strong reaction, I'll be happy for even a reduced effectiveness pen than nothing at all. Think about it...


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

The bees were 1 wall stud to the right of where I thought. In the beginning, the owner did not want me to do anything on the inside of the house. It was just painted last week. Of course it would have been so much easier. So in the end, he has 2 holes to patch instead of 1. Anyway I went back today and took some pics. I got about half of the hive from the outside, and the other half from the inside of the house. I only saw 1 SHB, which was suprising. The queen was never spotted.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a couple I took yesterday.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

My aversion is not a logical rational thing. I freely admit that. It is truly a phobia. Solid needles I have no problem with.....such as would be used with accupuncture. Hollow needles...especially jet propelled hollow needles bring me to the edge of what little sanity I have left. The funny thing is that I could probably give myself a shot(I'm in control and that helps). I'm glad this came up. I'll talk to my doctor and see if there is a way that I could get a dose that could be administered with a normal syringe.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

ok it wont let me erase this post. It was a duplicate.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow! That looks like it turned into a lot of work! Hope you got a nice hive out of all of that.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

TxMex said:


> My aversion is not a logical rational thing. I freely admit that. It is truly a phobia.


:nanner: Glad to hear I am not the only person with aversions! Although mine are a bit WEIRD! I stabbed myself in the leg last x-mas opening my daughters presents. The knife I was using was my present, a shiny new Buck knife to carry on my belt. Well, it wasnt the fact I stabbed myself, it was the thought of how sharp the knife was! It truely scared me to the point I almost passed out. I was ok with the blood, the little hole in my leg, no problem..... But just the thought of how sharp the knife was sent me into a cold sweat! haha


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

TxMex said:


> Wow! That looks like it turned into a lot of work! Hope you got a nice hive out of all of that.


I did. Just looked at them, seem to be a little housekeeping going on. They are doing good so far. I was impressed with the latest prototype bee vac. I saw about a half dozen dead bees in the box. I think I will go ahead and build it out of wood.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw some rubberbands chewed thru and figured I would check the hive today. All comb is filling with nectar, no eggs or larvae... no queen. Was a little disappointed not to see any queen cups. I have checked around and no one has queens. Hopefully they will pull through. All the comb is nicely attatched to the frames.


----------

